
Lawrence Lessig Sues New York Times over MIT and Jeffrey Epstein Interview - CrazedGeek
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/13/21063873/jeffrey-epstein-lessig-nyt-defamation-lawsuit-mit-joi-ito-donations-interview
======
mikestew
Kinda has hints of O. J. Simpson’s “If I Did It”, with a “having it both ways”
finish.

It has always been the case that a paper will headline a damning take. Fact
is, best I can tell from the interview and his words after, he _did_ say such
a thing, and I’m having difficulty even trying to imagine how it was taken out
of context. That’s a live bomb, and you just don’t touch it. “We should have
never taken that money” and then shut up.

~~~
strbean
Sounds to me like Lessig said "We shouldn't have done A, you shouldn't do A.
But if you do do A, do B.", and the NYT turned around with the headline
"Lessig advocates for A and B".

~~~
danso
The NYT’s headline literally contains the conditional used by Lessig: “If You
Take Epstein’s Money, Do It in Secret”

------
r00fus
How will this victory determine use/abuse of social media as an smear
operation/rumors campaign mechanism?

Case in point: There are multiple twitter threads going around politicians
saying things, but either recanting those later or being taken out of context.

A tweet doesn't do the justice. If Lessig wins it might help to lay the
groundwork for some more nuanced digital ethics.

